# one testicle = low test levels?



## srm2004 (Oct 30, 2007)

hi all

this is a quick first post before i go to work . im 22 and when i was born only one nut dropped right , so one that works and one thats is their but considerably smaller and way higher up . i have always been been a hard gainer and have a fast metabolism , no matter what i eat even if i dont run around for a month i wont gain a pound . was just looking into testosterone and how important it is then i thought could only having one but reduce the amounts of test i produce? and would it effect putting on muscle mass? 

any help would be much appreciated and i know theirs probly alot i havent answerd that you need to know to help me so any questions you can think of i will do my best to answer. im going to try and book into the doctors to get my test levels checked

cheers


----------



## Arnold (Oct 30, 2007)

yes, low testosterone could have a big effect on producing muscle mass, I suggest you go to your local doc and get a test.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 30, 2007)

You will need a test to determine your T levels.

But there is a possibility of low Test with only one functioning Testicle.


----------



## Tatyana (Oct 30, 2007)

I would wait for the test results before you make any conclusions.

There is a reason why nature provides two of some some organs, so that the organism can still function with only one. 

Just because one testicle did not descend does not mean it is not functioning. 

You may be pleasantly surprised to find your test levels are normal.

If you do want to gain some muscle mass, why not start a thread in diet or training and have people look at your diet and training.


----------



## soxmuscle (Oct 31, 2007)

Everybody knows that the reason Arnold got so big was because of his third testicle.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

ET has one.. and it glows, in his finger.  (what did you think the initials stood for? extra testicle)


----------



## KeenanB13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Well if it really is the case you can get a few testosterone shots to help get you off to a boost.


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Nov 1, 2007)

Would that make test levels lower? I meen eunichs and steers get bigger because their balls are removed. Seriously not trying to be funny or anything.


----------



## Titansgymflunky (Nov 1, 2007)

Also, high sythetic test levels in some roids will make your balls shrink. So If no balls in steers and eunichs= more muscle mass, and synthetic testosterone makes balls shrink, it just looks to me like less balls would = more  mass.


----------



## NordicNacho (Nov 1, 2007)

makes them fatter and more docile


----------



## soxmuscle (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm actually having surgery to sew on some more balls for me.


----------



## KeenanB13 (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah it makes the bulls bodies gain weight, pretty much it would make you kinda fat in essence.


----------



## alexvega (Nov 2, 2007)

yeaaaaa. i lost my ball, ten years ago, after that, my muscle mass decrease a lot and my drive sex decrease too
. if i go on roids it`s give me mass and full drive sex.


----------



## Big G (Nov 2, 2007)

Best advice.. just go see a doc, get yourself tested, then you'll know. Whatever the results I wouldn't recommend 'roids at all. 
If it's low there's a good chance that roids will STOP your own natural production. 
If it's normal and you want it higher try cycling something nautural like ActiaTe with Novedex (Not Nolvadex!). 
If it's high then... um... rock-on! 

Anyway...Go see a doc. Take it from there.

Oh!... And take care of that remaining nut too!  Wouldn't want to lose that one!  Sorry...


----------



## alexvega (Nov 3, 2007)

*cddzdc*



Big G said:


> Best advice.. just go see a doc, get yourself tested, then you'll know. Whatever the results I wouldn't recommend 'roids at all.
> If it's low there's a good chance that roids will STOP your own natural production.
> If it's normal and you want it higher try cycling something nautural like ActiaTe with Novedex (Not Nolvadex!).
> If it's high then... um... rock-on!
> ...


 


thanks good advice. but what dou know , about lance Anstrong nut. 
he don`t have at all.


----------

